# Lake Erie shoreline



## dcfisherman (Jul 25, 2008)

I have a 14ft canoe and i'm wondering if its possible if i can fish for some bass along the shoreline. I just caught my first erie smallmouth and i'm dying to catch another. I'll probably fish around cleveland


----------



## Tom G (Sep 26, 2004)

They catch them by the Rock n Roll Hall of fame. I would not go out on the lake in a 14 ft canoe.


----------



## JSykes3 (Oct 14, 2010)

Tom G said:


> They catch them by the Rock n Roll Hall of fame. I would not go out on the lake in a 14 ft canoe.


I was going to say the same thing about the canoe. Unless you want it at the bottom of the lake I wouldn't go out there on one.


----------



## FISHIN216 (Mar 18, 2009)

I consider myself an expert cleveland harbor angler and you would be lucky to catch a dozen smallies in a season...mainly largemouth by the rock hall and the whole harbor area...i wish there were more smallies in there...in a canoe you will get swamped by a wake

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Tokugawa (Apr 29, 2008)

Don't do it...just fish from shore. Mentor Headlands and Fairport Harbor can be good and offer excellent access to deeper water.


----------



## dcfisherman (Jul 25, 2008)

Alright yeah i won't it was just a thought lol. I'm looking for some better quality largemouth and smallmouth so I figured Erie is the lake. So I'm guessing anything that looks like a crayfish or tube jigs will get them?


----------



## FISHIN216 (Mar 18, 2009)

Senko's

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## dcfisherman (Jul 25, 2008)

FISHIN216 said:


> Senko's
> 
> Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


Haha Senko's are amazing...gotta love them


----------



## Wow (May 17, 2010)

dcfisherman, Have you tried the canoe/kayak forum? You'll get much better info and well informed knowledge. People can and do fish from canoes and kayaks on Erie regularly with surprising success. There is a time and a place for everything, and it looks like you're about to open up a new world of fishing for yourself. 
A good idea for big water canoeing or yaking is to use an outrigger. You can buy them or make them yourself with pool noodles. I made some for my canoe and they work great. here's a link and some examples. Happy Canoeing!--Tim.


http://www.ehow.co.uk/way_5486458_homemade-canoe-stabilizer.html







................................................................................................................................


----------



## dcfisherman (Jul 25, 2008)

Wow said:


> dcfisherman, Have you tried the canoe/kayak forum? You'll get much better info and well informed knowledge. People can and do fish from canoes and kayaks on Erie regularly with surprising success. There is a time and a place for everything, and it looks like you're about to open up a new world of fishing for yourself.
> A good idea for big water canoeing or yaking is to use an outrigger. You can buy them or make them yourself with pool noodles. I made some for my canoe and they work great. here's a link and some examples. Happy Canoeing!--Tim.
> 
> 
> ...


This is interesting...I'll definitely look into it


----------



## Tokugawa (Apr 29, 2008)

dcfisherman said:


> Alright yeah i won't it was just a thought lol. I'm looking for some better quality largemouth and smallmouth so I figured Erie is the lake. So I'm guessing anything that looks like a crayfish or tube jigs will get them?


Yup...jigs and tubes work great. Experiment with drop-shotting too.


----------



## tipul3 (Jan 29, 2008)

I would NOT!!


----------



## FISHIN216 (Mar 18, 2009)

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## fishngolf (Jul 18, 2009)

JSykes3 said:


> I was going to say the same thing about the canoe. Unless you want it at the bottom of the lake I wouldn't go out there on one.


 Im out there with a 16ft boat and have to occasionally worry about Tsunami`s cause by boat wake. Sometimes they seem to come outta nowhere and pack a wallop. Couldent see being in a canoe, thats nuts....


----------



## Ry440 (May 11, 2011)

Cabin fever thread, but I own an 18 foot bass boat and a 10 foot kayak. In all honesty i feel safer in the kayak on erie than the bass boat. lol. As long as youre smart and dont go far out or go out when there are white caps you'll be fine. As for a canoe I have no idea how that would go lol


----------



## russ9054 (May 4, 2011)

Better off at night when the lake glass trolling for walleye. I known people that have done very well out of a canoe. Remember the light's if you going at nite.


----------



## samiam (Jan 6, 2011)

You can put a canoe in at mentor lagoons. I don't know about the bass fishing there.


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

As WOW has said; "You'll get much better info and well informed knowledge. People can and do fish from canoes and kayaks on Erie regularly with surprising success."
=========================================================

A good friend of mine often spoke about fishing Erie from his canoe. We talked about it at his fineral once they recovered his body.


----------



## Wow (May 17, 2010)

Shortdrift said:


> A good friend of mine often spoke about fishing Erie from his canoe. We talked about it at his fineral once they recovered his body.


You forgot to mention: He fished alone, couldn't swim a lick and hated PFD's and calm water.--Tim...................................................................................................................................................................


----------

